# BenQ E2200HD 22"



## Cpt. Commander (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jmd Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor hat. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 22" Monitor zum Spielen. Der BenQ würde zusätzlich FullHD bieten. Ist natürlich die Frage, wie es mit niedrigeren Auflösungen aussieht.

Oder sollte ich zu einem anderen Produkt greifen? Empfehlungen sind gerne gesehen. 

Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

wie der BenQ so ist kann ich nicht sagen. der LG L227WT(hab ich selbst) ist eine Empfehlung von mir, auch der Samsung Synci 226BW sind sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## The_Freak (3. November 2008)

Weiß niemand was zu dem BenQ?  
Habe eventuell auch vor diesen zu nehmen und er liegt schon in näherer Betrachtung... 


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (4. November 2008)

Wenn das Ding besser verfügbar wäre, ich würde schon drauf zocken 

cYa


----------



## FatalMistake (6. November 2008)

das wäre super wenn da mal jemand was posten würde....
würd mir den ebenfalls holen, für 215 euro nicht zu teuer und Leistung is sicher super.

denn dann kann man auf einem 22"er genauso in ner 24 oder 30" Auflösung zocken, ohne dafür 3000 euro ausgeben zu müssen!

Wäre ja auch einen Test für die Nächste PCGH wert...

bringt das dann überhaupt irgendwas, wenn ich den per HDMI an meine HD4870 anschließe? besseres bild etc??? oder kostet das nur leistung? is das dann nur aber einer höheren auflösung als 1680x1050 möglich(das HDMI)?

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## SnaxX (8. November 2008)

Wenn du mit dem Monitor spielen willst würde ich dir den samsung syncmaster t220 oder den syncmaster t220 hd empfehlen. Die sollen laut unzähligen tests einsame Spitze sein.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T220HD

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T220


MFG 

SNaxX


----------



## Methos (8. November 2008)

Warum empfehlen eig immer alle nur Samsung´s und LG´s auch andere Monitorhersteller, wie Viewsonic oder wie in diesem Thread BenQ stellen teilweise extrem gute Monitore her. 

Ich würd übrigens auch gern wissen, wie der Monitor ist, da ich mir im Laufe der Woche auch einen 22" bestellen möchte und der BenQ und der o.g. Viewsonic VX2262wm auf meiner Liste stehen.

Das einzige was mich beim BenQ nervös macht ist, das das ein 16:9 Monitor ist und nicht wie üblich bei anderen Zockermonitoren 16:10. Das könnte theoretisch doch zu Problemen führen, wenn das Game die 16:9 Auflösung nicht unterstützt und das Bild gequetscht oder gestreckt ist.

*@FatalMistake:*
  Ich denke nicht, dass du irgendwelche Vorteile oder Nachteile davon      
  hast den Monitor über HDMI anzuschließen. Jedoch kommt dann glaube
  ich ein Audiosignal mit zum Monitor. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich 
  da Irre.


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

ich würde auch den samsung syncmaster 226BW 
oder t220  empfehlen
besser den t220

Mfg 
AjS


----------



## F4K3R (9. November 2008)

Die Frage war doch ob jemand den Benq E2200HD hat und eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann. Aber als Antwort kommt nur Samsung T220 ist gut. 1. Ich finde die Samsung Kisten einfach nur beschissen. Asus wäre als nächstes meine Alternative.
Aber ich werde mir auch wohl den Benq holen weil der einfach bessere Werte hat und fährt einfach höhere Auflösungen wie viele andere Monitore. Ergo XBox360 kann man an diesen Monitor voll auslasten.
Angeblich soll der gut skallieren. Aber das werde ich dann doch mal ausprobieren müssen. Anscheinend gibt es hier keinen der den schon hat.

Lieferbar ist der übrigens bei Mindfactory und das für 188€ und wenn man zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellt auch noch Versandkostenfrei.

Also ich werde mir den kaufen sobald ich meine PC Hardware die ich verkaufe losgeworden bin.

Gruß
    F4K3R


----------



## AjS (9. November 2008)

wenn du samsung nicht magst würde ich zum LG Electronics Flatron L227WT greifen


----------



## Methos (9. November 2008)

@AjS:
Der will keine Empfehlungen, hat der doch gesagt.


Also ich finde es, wie ich schon oben geschrieben hab Mutig den zu kaufen, wenn du auch am PC zocken willst.
*Wäre aber nett, wenn du dann von dem einen kleinen Erfahrugsericht schreiben könntest.*


----------



## FatalMistake (9. November 2008)

THX für eurer Intresse für das Thema!
Natürlich wird auf dem Ding gezockt.... was glaubt ihr denn??

Der würde mich ja eig nur intressieren wegen der Auflösung. Wo sonst ein 22er ja nur 1680x1050 bietet, hat der die Full HD von 1920x1080... und das geht bei Bedarf bestimmt wieder runterstellen auf die 1680x1050, oder?
wäre nur intresssant zum Schaun, wann die Graka an die Grenze kommt, bzw. wie das Bild in einer ziemlich hohen Auflösung von 1920x1080 aussieht (und ruckelt...)...

Gegen Samsung hab ich gar nix, die gefallen mir sogar besser, sind halt 30 euro teurer na und...
derzeit hab ich den Samsung SyncMaster 205BW, 20". vollkommen zufrieden, hab mir nur mal überlegt wegen der Preise mal rumzuschaun wo ich günstig nen groößeren herbekomme.

ach ja:
sind diese HD TFTs jetzt Mode oder wie??Samsung, IIYama, BenQ, Eizo...jeder hat sschon nen 22"er mit HD Auflösung..
was soll das eigentlich bringen?


THX für eure Antworte nochmal!
mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## Max_Power (9. November 2008)

Ich habe den G2110W von BenQ (21,6"). Ich finde es ist ein wirklich guter Monitor ,er ist absolut spieletauglich und sieht mit dem Klavierlack auch hochwertig aus.


----------



## Macvot (10. November 2008)

Ich kann dir den BenQ E2200HD sehr empfehlen!

Ich habe ihn seit letzter woche und bin begeistert!
Nicht nur von der Bildqualität, selbst in Spielen oder beim Filme schauen mit Full HD und nur 2ms einfach Spitze!

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Mängel gefunden, auch nicht mit der 16:9 Auflösung eher im Gegenteil, von der Auflösung viel besser als 16:10 wie ich finde und in Zukunft werden immer mehr 16:9 Formate TFTs hergestellt.!


----------



## FatalMistake (10. November 2008)

thx...
dann sieht das bild sicher wieder so zusammengedrückt aus oder? weil 16 10 is ja ein bisschen höher; oder wird dann einfach die Auflösung daran angepasst?
Welche Auflösung so bei 1280*x müsste ich denn dann wählen damits zumindest bei spielen nicht zusammengedrückt wird?

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## y33H@ (10. November 2008)

1280x720.

cYa


----------



## FatalMistake (11. November 2008)

thx
und welche dann bei 1680er?
Spiele werden ja solche "speziellen" Auflösungen ja gar nicht bieten, oder? ja im 1280er bereich, gut. aber was dann höher geht...zB bei Stalker CS is bei mir das Maximum 1680x1050 bei 20". wird sich die Liste der Auflösungen erweitern wenn er einen größeren Monitor dran bekommt, der eine höhere Auflösung schafft

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

also ich habe einen BenQ T221W

wollte es nur ma gesagt haben


----------



## MassL (11. November 2008)

Macvot schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den BenQ E2200HD sehr empfehlen!
> 
> Ich habe ihn seit letzter woche und bin begeistert!
> Nicht nur von der Bildqualität, selbst in Spielen oder beim Filme schauen mit Full HD und nur 2ms einfach Spitze!
> ...



Stresst das nicht das Auge, wenn das Teil so in die Läne gestreckt ist? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit den Augen nicht das komplette Display überblicken kann, ohne mit den Augen ständig nach links und rechts zu fahren... oder irre ich mich da? 
Wie nah hast du den TFT vor dir positioniert? Wenn er weiter weg ist, bestimmt kein Problem, aber sobald er etwas näher steht...  Ist doch bei Shootern eher von Nachteil, wenn am Rand des Bildschirms ein Gegner steht und man ihn zu spät sieht, weil sich das Auge erstmal bewegen muss... oder konntest du das Problem noch nicht feststellen? Klär mich mal bitte auf


----------



## Macvot (11. November 2008)

MassL schrieb:


> Stresst das nicht das Auge, wenn das Teil so in die Läne gestreckt ist? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit den Augen nicht das komplette Display überblicken kann, ohne mit den Augen ständig nach links und rechts zu fahren... oder irre ich mich da?
> Wie nah hast du den TFT vor dir positioniert? Wenn er weiter weg ist, bestimmt kein Problem, aber sobald er etwas näher steht...  Ist doch bei Shootern eher von Nachteil, wenn am Rand des Bildschirms ein Gegner steht und man ihn zu spät sieht, weil sich das Auge erstmal bewegen muss... oder konntest du das Problem noch nicht feststellen? Klär mich mal bitte auf




Ja das hab ich getestet 
Aber ich kann es nicht bestätigen, also bei Games (CSS & COD4) reicht das Auge noch für den kompletten screen xD

Is halt von der Breite echt gut wenn man viele Progs auf hat, dann kann man diese schön auf dem TFT aufteilen 
Und im normalen office betrieb merkt man es schon ein bisschen, dass das Auge fast 2 Blickfelder hat xD Aber ich finde es positiv, da mehr Platz vorhanden!


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

welche größe ist das noch ma ?


----------



## Macvot (11. November 2008)

22" FULLHD mit ner 1920x1080 Auflösung.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

22 zoll ist doch nicht groß 
habe auch eine von BenQ

die teil werden nach der zeit kleiner wie ein 20 zoll 
das hasse ich immer an meinen körper :-0


----------



## Alpa2 (27. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe mir den benQ E2200HD gegauft und ich mus sagen der monitor ist Super,ich Spiele viel und ich konnte keine Schlieren oder Änliches fest stellen wder bei CRYSIS oder COD 5 einfach ein klasse Bildschirm kann ihn nur weiter Empfehlen.


----------



## NIUBEE (16. Januar 2009)

Was mir aber auffällt...

Bei Full HD über HDMI habe ich oben und unten schwarze Balken über VGA nicht?

Wieso?

Das Bild ist deutlich besser bei Full HD über HDMI aber wieso die Balken? 
Manuell skalieren kann man bei HDMI nicht...


----------



## Nils Reinhard (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ihn auch: der ist echt gut, ich kann Alpa2 auch nur zustimmen. Und das auch noch für den Preis...


----------



## NIUBEE (19. Januar 2009)

NIUBEE schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt...
> 
> Bei Full HD über HDMI habe ich oben und unten schwarze Balken über VGA nicht?
> 
> ...


 
So Problem gelöst...skaliert man über den Treiber der GK...


----------

